# Possible slipped knee/broken leg in Turkey Poult?



## Amanda16

I checked on the Chicks this morning and noticed one of my 5 week old bb bronzes was walking funny so i took it out of the brooder so that i could get a better look, when held in the air its leg looks fine, but when i let it walk in front of me it knee turned towards the inside., I separated it and took a couple of pictures. (with the BYC site currently moving i thought i should ask here


 

 )


----------



## casportpony

Have you googled slipped tendon? If it is a slipped tendon you will need to treat sooner rather than later.
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/possible-slipped-knee-broken-leg-in-turkey-poult.35979/


----------



## Amanda16

thank you, i am looking at it now =^-
^=


----------



## casportpony

@Amanda16, here is another link for you:
https://sites.google.com/a/poultrypedia.com/poultrypedia/poultry-podiatry


----------



## Amanda16

i took some more pictures with out my camera trying to die if it might help any further, im beggining to think that its dislocated, or something similar, but im no expert (my camera didnt want to focus so these are the best ones)


----------



## casportpony

@Duluthralphie ?
More links about slipped tendon:

*http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1001128/perosis*
*http://www.thepoultrysite.com/publications/6/diseases-of-poultry/220/slipped-tendon-perosis*
*http://www.thepoultrysite.com/diseaseinfo/30/chondrodystrophy-slipped-tendon-or-perosis*
*
*


----------

